# Can someone recommend a good archery store?



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

It seems to me these days places are getting very sub par when it comes customer service, prices, and just flat out knowledge of what they are trying to sell. Yesterday evening, I went to a store, of which I will not say, and was looking around and pricing some items I intended on buying. Well I hadn't been in there in a long time and figured id see how it was being ran these days. Hoping for the better. As I'm looking around, scanning prices on things, I find myself in the archery area as a older gentlemen walks up to the counter an asks the employee (rather young employee) a very general question about bowhunting. The customer explain he loves bowhunting but due to a shoulder injury he isn't capable of drawing back high poundage bows and asks the young man what's the minimum weight draw you can hunt with. After a long silence from him, I had to help him out and tell the gentlemen what seemed to me to be basic bowhunting knowledge. Especially for someone that is suppose to be able to sell these kinds of products? Anyway, I answer the fella and he asks a couple more simple bow related questions to the employee or directly responds with the dreaded "umms" and "uhhs". The only thing he could do was say here try Brand X, its suppose to be the best out and hand it to him for him to draw. Is it just me or as a business, I would want to have people running my store who had some knowledge of what they are doing and can make a decent pitch to sell a product other than just handing me a bow. Tell me what I should know about it. Its unfortunate the people that go in there and get something thrown together for them and are told your ready to go to make a sale. Just sounds like bad business to me... Your thoughts, and suggestions on good places to go?

On a side note, does any know if Tommy is still open at Gulf Coast Outdoors in Pace? That was my go to place. He always had the best prices and done great work. He made a hell of a bowstring. I saw he built an archery range outside the shop recently, but I heard he was shutting down!? Any truth to this?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Broxons in Navarre!!! James is a great guy and great with Bows


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Tommy is closed but will still make bow strings from the house.I think his bow strings rate with the best of em,..PM me and ill give you his number. Other than that I spend my money at Outcast.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Donedeal, why did he waste that time with the archery range to shut down?


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

+++1 broxtons tell them Tim sent you ..lol


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Im not sure why he did...wish it was still open


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Brad King said:


> Broxons in Navarre!!! James is a great guy and great with Bows





Dragonfire21281 said:


> +++1 broxtons tell them Tim sent you ..lol


+2 James or Mark will get you set up. I live in Milton and wouldn't go anywhere else


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

If you're ever around Crestview, Panhandle Shooting Sports... These guys are kind, gracious and knowledgable.


----------



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

tommy isnt closed yet i was just there and talking to him


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Gooddeal. I just rode by there and saw him outside. Just didn't have time to stop! I can't believe hhed close down after all that work moving shops and getting across the road, building an archery range. He always seemed busy to me, and he does great work. Idk.


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Tommy is OPEN! 
994-0216


----------

